# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Recherches de familles d'accueil >  RP : cherche FA avant relâchage

## Lady92

Un chat a été trappé jeudi dernier à Nanterre dans le 92, il va étre stérilisé en début de semaine, sans doute demain. Il est prévu qu'il soit relâché par la suite car jugé trop craintif. Le souci c'est que le site où il se trouve ne sera bientot plus accessible et à plus ou moins brève échéance il n'y aura plus de nourrissage. Les autres chats présents sur le site vont être sortis progressivement et placés en famille d'accueil (les autres seraient moins craintifs, plutôt timides).
Son sort est scellé, mais je me dis que je me dois d'essayer de trouver mieux pour lui... je ne suis en aucun cas décisionnaire mais je tente...
L'asso qui a accepté de couvrir sa stérilisation ne couvre pas les FA hors RP.
Les jolis chatons ne trouvent déjà pas de FA alors je me dis qu'un adulte craintif n'a sans doute aucune chance...

Voià bouteille lancée à la mer pour les FA de Région Parisienne pour un chat craintif. La personne qui le garde en cage en cachette de son mari dit qu'il est stressé par la cage ; qu'il n'est pas agressif envers elle même s'il crache et continue de taper de la patte .
voici quelques photos

----------


## Lady92

Voilà, le petit a été déposé chez le vétérinaire, il y reste jusqu'à jeudi...
Donc nous avons jusqu'à jeudi pour lui trouver une Fa en Rp...

Il était tout sage dans sa caisse de transport.


Je ne suis pas grande connaisseuse mais il ne me semble pas si sauvage que ça  :: 

Quelqu'un habitué aux chats craintifs serait il prêt à l accueillir quelque temps pour évaluer s il est socialisable ou s il serait plus heureux avec un statut de chat libre ?  ::

----------


## Lady92

Le petit a été stérilisé hier, il s'agit donc bien d'un jeune mâle, le véto a confirmé qu'il a très peur mais n est pas du tout agressif.
Une FA pour lui ? Même juste sa quarantaine ? J aimerai tant qu il puisse avoir la chance d etre évalué pour avoir la chance de peut-être ne pas retourner à la rue.

----------


## Lady92

::  sans FA il sera relâché demain  ::

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Personne n a une salle de bain, une petite piece ou meme une cage de convalo pour assurrer une quarantaine à ce chat, lui donner une chance de trouver une FA. Il est juste apeuré. Juste lui donner une chance de ne pas finir sa vie à la rue, d autant que le point de nourrissage ne sera plus assuré.  ::

----------


## Lady92

Merci Venise, je me sentais un peu seule sur ce post.

Bonne nouvelle, complètement inespérée je l emmene demain matin en FA où il pourra au moins déjà faire sa quarantaine  ::  j'espère que tout se passera bien et j aurai besoin de votre aide pour une FA pour l'après quarantaine

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

:: On ne lâche pas: maintenant qu'il a une FA de quarantaine lui laissant entrevoir une vie meilleure, pas le droit de lui briser son espoir, ce serait encore plus dur pour lui. 
 :: Une petite FA longue durée après sa quarantaine, pour ce loulou ?

----------


## Lady92

Personne pour ce petit loup ?  ::

----------


## Petite Etoile

j' ai adopté un chat craintif qui feulait quand on s' approchait de lui. Personne ne pouvait l'approcher et forcément, il avait peu de chance d'attirer des adoptants. 
Au bout de 48 h avec moi il était sur mes genoux, je l'avais aidé avec le complexe de plantes rescue, car peureux plus changement d 'environnement, c'était beaucoup pour lui.
Avec le temps il est devenu confiant, et très chaleureux, mais qu'avec moi et le seul visiteur qui a ses grâces est celui qui m'a emmenée le chercher!
Il a gardé une nature craintive pour les étrangers et se rue sous la couette, oui, c'est lui la grosse bosse sur le lit, quand on sonne à la maison. Avec moi, il est en confiance et se révèle bon vivant, mais il garde ce tempérament craintif avec d'autres personnes.
L'essentiel est qu'il soit bien dans ses pâtounes chez lui. N'avons-nous pas, nous-mêmes, notre tempérament?

Il faut laisser du temps aux animaux anxieux, qui deviennent nécessairement craintifs ou peureux.
Du temps, des câlins, de la bonne bouffe, de la patience et le tour est joué, pour se faire adopter par ces grands timides.
Ce témoignage pour dire que les peureux ont leur place dans un foyer aimant et très respectueux de leur nature craintive, et de leur besoin de temps pour révéler leur caractère sociable et aimant.

----------

